# Does anyone know who made Seraphims?



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

These guys who I met yesterday told me that Seraphims were created by Bob Petit. I don't doubt it but I'm wondering if anyone knows? Bob was an old friend of mine and he was a close friend of Dr Hollander.

I actually met Bob through rabbits as my wife was raising Netherland Dwarf rabbits and we wanted some rare colors. It may have been Dr Hollander who put me on to him but I can't remember for sure. We bought some of his first creations of satin Netherland Dwarf. The first one was a satin lilac silver martin and a very pretty little guy. We named him Bob.

If anyone knows about the seraphim origin, I'd love to hear about it. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

It was Anne Ellis. If her info is still current, you can get her here.

Anne Ellis - [email protected] - 309-787-1129


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, Bluecheck is right....I got my pair from Anne this year..she is a very nice lady, I have a pic of them in my album here.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI BILL, ANNE ELLIS is the person that developed the Seraphim,it came by way of a mutation of a RECESSIVE RED and RECESSIVE YELLOW OLD FRILL's,and the first two young were cocks. She also knew DOC HOLLANDER ,I am a member of her club SERAPHIM INTERNATIONAL, she is a wonderful lady she lives in MILAN, IL and I guess that is not to far away from you give her a call the phone number and e-mail that Bluecheck posted are what i have and it comes from the Rare Breeds 2008 membership list.She also raises Saxon Monk,and Seljuk tumblers.*GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI BILL, Your friend BOB PETTIT was a very good friend of ANNE ELLIS and in fact was her mentor, so you see he was very much involved. I will quote from an artical by Anne "In 1986 Bob Pettit told me that my blue Old Frill was carrying red(recessive) Fortunately the brown Old Frill I paired it to was also carrying red(recessive)because history was made when that pair produced two red babies that both turned to white in the molt. When I showed the first two White Angels to Bob and told him of my desire to have them recognized as a new breed,he became my mentor.He was a great guy who had raised pigeons for many years and knew much about genetics.".....There is much more in the artical . Give her a call I am sure that she would like to hear from a old friend of BOB'S* .......GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks to all*

I remember seeing the pics and they were very unusual and pretty. Interesting from a genetic standpoint too, as to the fading to white.

I figured you guys would know where they came from. So my new friends were half right anyway. We are all within close proximity and Doc and Bob and all of us within 100 miles or so. 

You'd think I would remember how to spell an old friend's name. I was going to ask you guys if it was Pettit, Petit or Petitt. I'm terrible with names and product names.

By the time I met Bob, he had just moved to a new home and he no longer kept pigeons at home but had some with friends. I remember him talking about going once a year to an Arab Sheik's home to help him pair his birds off. He definately knew genetics very well. He passed away a few years after I met him but it was a pleasure to have known him. He was a very successful man who was very down to earth at the same time. You could say that about alot of these guys.

I'm not really interested in having Seraphims but I was curious about their origin, especially when I heard the Pettit connection. I hadn't heard mention of him in some time but as I read about genetics, his name keeps popping up.
I may give Ms Ellis a call some time just to chat. She has some beautiful birds with an interesting story. I have enough to keep me busy with genetics in the rollers and now with so many factors to play with, I'll be busy for many years to come.

Bill


----------

